# LIDL battery charger bargain



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Just spotted that LIDL have their Tronic automatic battery charger on offer for £4.99    (limited stock) from Thursday 8th March along with a lot of motorcycling accessories.

Bought one last year for £11.99 doh!

It appears to be a copy of the Ctek type automatic chargers and I have used mine a few times as it will charge to higher voltage than the inbuilt charger that is limited to 13.8 volts, and then goes into trickle charge mode

Steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

This isn't the equivalent of the CTEK 3600. It's just a little charger for motorbike batteries.

Graham


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's difficult to see which charger it is they have on offer, will take a look Thursday.

TBH I was disappointed at the last one they had, doesn't seem to want to put 100% charge in the battery and won't kick in unless the battery voltage is quite low, always leaves the O/C voltage at around 12.7. Still, you can't be done at the price they sell em for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Tronic sell a number of chargers including one with the same description as in the Lidl advert which is like a power brick that plugs into the socket and has the leads, ending in crocodile clips, coming from it. You can actually see it in the picture in the Lidl Overview (obscured by the "As seen on TV" flash in the larger picture).

Graham


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a CTEk 3600 and a Lidl Tronic one which I use to charge my classic car's batteries-I can honestly say that there seems to be no difference in their performance to me.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Just found the instructions for my Tronic charger which is the size of a small brick  
Model T4X
for 12v lead acid batteries 1.2Ah to 120Ah suitable for sealed wet, GEL and AGM type batteries
IP65 rating = dustproof/splashproof
mode 1 motorbike symbol 14.4v/0.8A
mode 2 car symbol 14.4v/3.6A
mode 3 frost symbol 14.7v/3.6A
three stage charging strategy
can be left connected for trickle charging
3year warranty

It seemed to work ok but as we use the van frequently the leisure battery was reasonably charged up rather than nearly flat anyway

What does the CTek 3600 do that's different?

I don't know if the latest one on offer is the same model as the details on the website are a bit sparse
Steve


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

I bought 3 last time they were on offer.
Absolutely brilliant.
One is on wobblybox vehicle battery duty 
2 are on BMW bike duty all year round.
I've also got 4 [email protected]£50 each on bike duty, and can honestly say theres no difference in performance IMHO.
Biggest benefit to me is the LIDL one has 2volt, 6 volt, and 12 volt settings, so I do my RC aircraft glowplug battery, my Monkeybike batteries or Beemers
Can't lose


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

homenaway said:


> What does the CTek 3600 do that's different?
> 
> I don't know if the latest one on offer is the same model as the details on the website are a bit sparse
> Steve


From what I've been told elsewhere there isn't any appreciable difference between the CTEK 3600 and the Tronic T4X - but the one Lidl are currently offering isn't the T4X but a cheaper and less versatile piece of kit.

Graham


----------

